# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Problème pour executer un .bat

## marcom

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas informaticien à la base, mais je dois réaliser quelquechose pour mon boulot.

Voilà, on me demande de réaliser une macro excel, qui pourrait créer un fichier .bat, l'exécuter, puis importer les données dans excel.

Je n'ai pas eu de problème pour faire les étapes d'écriture et de lecture, mais je n'arrive pas à executer mon .bat correctement.

Je veux qu'il réaliser l'action suivante :
@awk -f awkprint2.awk data.txt > output.txt
Mais rien ne se passe.

Le problème ne vient pas du awk : en effet, quand je lance mon fichier .bat depuis le "command prompt" directement, il marche très bien. Il n'y a que depuis la macro que ça ne fait rien.

Le plus étrange est que si je rajoute dans mon .bat la commande toute simple de lancer le notepad notepad.exe, il le lance sans problème, ce qui prouve bien qu'il va lire ce .bat et l'execute à priori correctement, mais pas pour la ligne de commande qui m'interesse personnellement. J'ai essaye aussi de faire une action de copier un fichier par exemple : elle ne marche pas non plus quand j'execute le .bat depuis la macro.

Si vous aviez une idée de où pourrait venir le problème, je vous en serai très reconnaissant !!

----------


## marcom

Je viens de trouver en faisant l'option "vbMaximizedFocus" dans la commande Shell depuis la macro. Les erreurs se sont affichées dans le "Command Prompt". Le awk cherchait le fichier mais aps dans le bon dossier.

----------


## arthurbr

Salut Marcom,
merci d'avoir partagé la solution

Bàt

----------

